# Value for money at Vegas attractions?



## M&JJ (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi

Our family will be driving from Alberta, Canada to Vegas in a few weeks with kids ages 12, 11, and 9 and staying at Summerbay.  My wife and I go at least twice a year so are familiar with what we are getting in to with having kids in Vegas.

My questions are:
1) Dolphins and Secret Garden at the Mirage - is this worth the price of admission or is this overrated?

2) Shark reef at Mandalay Bay - same question.

3)  Grand Canyon Bus tour - anyone have any comments on taking kids to this?  Is the bus trip back and forth just too long for the kids?

4) Adventuredome at Circus Circus - Is this something the kids will enjoy?

5)  Valley of Fire / Red Rock Canyon - worth seeing?

Any other ideas?  We know about Gameworks, the Sirens show at TI, Freemont Experience, and the lions at MGM.

I would love your input!!!

Thanks


----------



## Karen G (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has responded yet, so I'll give you my opinion on the few items that I know about.  

Red Rock and Valley of Fire are worth seeing.  I'd add the Hoover Dam to your list.  If you have time for only two of those three, Red Rock and Hoover Dam would take less time.

I haven't done the bus tour to Grand Canyon from Las Vegas, but my kids were about the ages of yours when we went to GC from Scottsdale.  They took a look at the canyon and we took some pictures, but once they had seen it, they weren't that excited about hanging around there.  It sounds like a really long day on the bus, however you wouldn't be driving so that's a good thing. 

Sorry I don't know any details about the other attractions you asked about.  Hope someone who does will post soon.


----------



## jeffox (Aug 8, 2009)

We took our kids (11,13,15) this summer for 2 weeks staying at Polo Towers. The one thing I felt was worth the money for them was Adventer Dome at Circus Circus. I found a $4 off per person coupon which made the price good. We also took them to the pinball hall of fame and had a good afternoon there for about $10 each. They also liked the arcades at MGM and NYNY. We also got tickets for the Tournament of Kings from the discount ticket place at the giant Coke bottle and they enjoyed that, plus it cames with dinner. 

We drove out to the Dam and Lake Mead and up Mt Charelston, but they didn't seem too impressed with any of it. We did alot of hanging out at the pool and walking around which they liked better and they did go see a movie one night. 

I hope this helps, we spent alot of time trying to entertain the kids, but they were more interested in texting their friends and chatting on the computer.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 8, 2009)

You don't have a lot of quality options for kids in Vegas, so I would pay the fees and take them even if it is not a good value.   Most of the thing you mentioned are worthwhile:

1) Dolphins and Secret Garden at the Mirage - It is ok, but I would not put it at the top of the list.

2) Shark reef at Mandalay Bay - same question.  It is pretty cool to see all the fish in the desert.  It is not a good value, but worth doing with children.

3) Grand Canyon Bus tour -   I don't know about the bus tour, but we rented a car, went out there and did the short tour of the dam.  The tour of the dam is a must do and an educational experience.

4) Adventuredome at Circus Circus -  It is a cheap carnavel with video games.  If you like spening lots of money on rides and games it is ok, but not a good value.

5) Valley of Fire / Red Rock Canyon - worth seeing?  It is definatley a great value because it is so cheap.  I think $5 for a car load is the price, but it has been a couple years and I can't remember.  I would do both of them.  Valley of Fire is neat because they filmed a couple movies there, ie.. Star Track, and others that wanted to show what is looks like on other planets.  You can also go to the visitors center and get some educational benefit out of the trip and check which trails to hike.

Maybe go see the 3D movies at Luxor, or if you can get a discout to Mystere or KA, take them to that.  Both are pretty good for children.


----------



## Dori (Aug 8, 2009)

We did the bus tour to Grand Canyon and it was a VERY long day.  We left at 6:30 a.m. and didn't return until almost 10:00 p.m.   I personally think it would be boring for the kids to be in the bus for that long.  Make sure you go to see the lions at MGM and do Ethel M's.

Dori


----------



## JEFF H (Aug 8, 2009)

Adventuredome at Circus Circus can be a pretty good value. They sell the the all day pass for $25 and you can find $5 off coupons in vegas publications. This will keep children happy for the day but i pity the adults that have to indure the loud noise inside the dome.
We all enjoyed Shark reef but agree does not have enough to it to justify the full admission price.  Find a coupon and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 8, 2009)

tompalm said:


> 3) Grand Canyon Bus tour -   I don't know about the bus tour, but we rented a car, went out there and did the short tour of the dam.  The tour of the dam is a must do and an educational experience.


I'm thinking tompalm must be referring to the Hoover Dam tour and not the Grand Canyon bus tour.  I do think the tour of the dam would be an interesting activity as well as seeing the new bridge they are building out there. It is amazing.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 8, 2009)

M&JJ said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> My questions are:
> ...



1) Never been
2) Worth every penny. I do this occasionally just to get out of the heat, and because I like sharks.
3) You're driving from *Alberta*. Drive to the canyon. The bus is for people without access to a car
4) Avoid Circus Circus as if it was infested with lice, bedbugs and AIDS.
5) What time of year? Either is fine so long as it's below 100f. I actually prefer Red Rock to Valley of Fire.

EDIT -- Other ideas:

1) Ethel M's candy factory and cactus garden (Henderson)
2) German Oom-pah lunch at Hofbrauhaus on Paradise
3) Pinball Museum on Tropicana
4) Tickets for The Lion King. Mortgage your house for these, unfortunately.
5) Top of the Stratosphere at Sunset (They have three thrill rides up there as well, I don't know what an "all-day" pass runs, but if you're trying to ditch the kids so you can more effectively lose money in Vegas, this might be your best option.)

DOUBLE EDIT -- It's times like these when I wonder what in hell the Hilton management was thinking when they killed the Star Trek experience. That would have been my #1 recommendation. Although best-suited for geeky kids (and geeks in general), it was the best family-friendly attraction on the strip.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's a list of free things to do in Vegas, some of which are child appropriate:  http://www.vegas4locals.com/free.html  .

You might also consider the Springs Preserve  in LV and the Moser Bird Sanctuary in Henderson.

I'm using my netbook, so you'll have to Google these places but they are worth it.

Fern


----------



## SunSand (Aug 8, 2009)

Gameworks is a great fun for pre-teens & teens, and its supervised..  So parents can have a little free time in MGM and NY, NY etc. 

The Sirens Show at TI is free, but the costumes and dancing are a little "adult" so beware.  The Mirage volcano is right up the street and free too.

The Tournament of Kings at Excalibur is a good idea.  The dinner show is perfect for families (My son loved it).  Excalibur also has an area for kids with carnival games etc.

Go to the Forum Shops at Caesar's.  There's a free show called "Atlantis" (every hour) and the shops are pretty cool...something for both adults and kids.

Get 1/2 price tickets to one of the magic shows.  Dirk Arthur at the Tropicana or Rick Thomas at the Sahara are inexpensive and good.  

The idea to go to Hoover Dam  is a good one.  They have a great tour to see the marvel in engineering.  Drive your car its easy.

That should keep you busy for awhile.  Enjoy!


----------



## jamstew (Aug 8, 2009)

Has anyone done the Secret Gardens & Dolphin Habitat? If so, is really necessary to buy tickets in advance? I'm thinking about going before seeing "Love" Thursday night since I'll be at the Mirage anyway, but I don't especially want to commit to it in advance.

My ex and I did a tour many moons ago that involved a cruise on Lake Mead and the Hoover Dam tour. It was awesome (or it was to me).


----------



## deejay (Aug 9, 2009)

We visited Secret Gardens/Dolphin Habitat when we stayed at HGVC Flamingo Memorial Day week. We did NOT purchase tickets in advance. Its definitely a must-see.


----------



## SCMom (Aug 9, 2009)

*Kids ideas for Vegas*

We were in Vegas for five days in June.  Of the ideas you mentioned, we only did the Shark Reef at Mandalay Bay.  It is a nice aquarium, but on the small side.  I took my four kids, ages 2-8 and they all enjoyed it, as did I.  However, I did not have to pay for the younger two.  It was worth it for around $40 for the five of us, but I might balk if I had been buying tickets for all of us.  Then again, we have a wonderful aquarium here in Southern California that our family goes to at least twice a year (Aquarium of the Pacific in Long Beach.)  If the aquarium is a novelty, it is an enjoyable tour.  

We all did the Hoover Dam with our extended family and everyone loved it.  I would highly recommend the tour.  Get there early (when they first open) to beat the big tour bus lines.  

I also second, third, fourth those who have recommended the Pinball Hall of Fame.  Lots of fun with some really cool older machines.  

My husband took the older two boys (ages 8 and 5) to the Mac King comedy show.  They all loved it but I can't speak it it personally.  

Have a great trip!

Emily


----------



## jamstew (Aug 10, 2009)

deejay said:


> We visited Secret Gardens/Dolphin Habitat when we stayed at HGVC Flamingo Memorial Day week. We did NOT purchase tickets in advance. Its definitely a must-see.



that's great to know--thanks. How much time should I allow for a leisurely tour?


----------



## deejay (Aug 10, 2009)

jamstew said:


> that's great to know--thanks. How much time should I allow for a leisurely tour?



Our family enjoys that kind of attraction and we took our time, probably about two hours. You can do it in hour if you want to move a little faster.
Another highlight of our Vegas vacation was a trip to Red Rock Canyon. Unbelievable beauty!
Also, we drove over to Rio, and took the elevator up to the Voodoo lounge (51st floor) and walked out to the observation deck. Unsurpassed views of the Strip and the rest of Las Vegas.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 10, 2009)

I love the dophins and secret gardens at the Mirage. Your children might enjoy the roller coaster at New York New York.  They might also enjoy the jousting at Excalibur. Have a safe trip.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 10, 2009)

I recently took my kids to vegas... read our trip report - maybe that will help.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101333

Also here is my opinion on the folowing;

My questions are:
1) Dolphins and Secret Garden at the Mirage - is this worth the price of admission or is this overrated?

For my kids who love Dolphins but are spoiled because they see some every year.... they were not impressed and neither was I for the $$ I paid.  Seeing the lions was not, but the price in my opinion wasn't worth it.  Then again, I have been to some awesome zoos (nothing beats the San Diego Zoo).

2) Shark reef at Mandalay Bay - same question.

 We didn't do this.  However, we figured our kids wouldn't enjoy it after doing #1.

3)  Grand Canyon Bus tour - anyone have any comments on taking kids to this?  Is the bus trip back and forth just too long for the kids?
THIS IS A MUST DO...we drove ourselves which only took 1 day.  We have a portable NAV system which lead the way.  We left at 8am, stopped at Lake Meade, then drove to Hoover Dam.  We did the Dam tour which was reasonable for the experience, then we drove to the Grand Canyon, had a picnic lunch there, took hikes.  It was the best part of the trip for us.

4) Adventuredome at Circus Circus - Is this something the kids will enjoy?
My opinion - overpriced and dirty.  Not worth it.  However, my teenager loved it, didn't see the dirt.  Only had eyes for the girls and the overpriced rides.  I would suggest you go check it out and decide if its worth the money then.  Your kids may love it, while you as a parent will not.

5)  Valley of Fire / Red Rock Canyon - worth seeing?
I would only go to see this if you have already seen the Grand Canyon - if you have to choose - chose the Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam, Lake Meade tour
Any other ideas?  We know about Gameworks, the Sirens show at TI, Freemont Experience, and the lions at MGM.
Cirque De Soliel show is well worth it, and they had several magic shows.  However, when you check into the hotel/resort - get a list of the Free Shows.  We went to every free event there were, and walked through all of the casinos.  My kids loved it.

I would love your input!!!

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cindala (Aug 10, 2009)

lprstn said:


> 3)  Grand Canyon Bus tour - anyone have any comments on taking kids to this?  Is the bus trip back and forth just too long for the kids?
> THIS IS A MUST DO...we drove ourselves which only took 1 day.  We have a portable NAV system which lead the way.  We left at 8am, stopped at Lake Meade, then drove to Hoover Dam.  We did the Dam tour which was reasonable for the experience, then we drove to the Grand Canyon, had a picnic lunch there, took hikes.  It was the best part of the trip for us.


[/QUOTE]

Is there anyplace nice worth staying overnight at the Grand Canyon to make the most of the day and evening too?


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 10, 2009)

Is there anyplace nice worth staying overnight at the Grand Canyon to make the most of the day and evening too?[/QUOTE]

Not unless two years ago, you booked one of the few lodges that are actually in the park...

Assuming South Rim, there are (relatively) inexpensive lodges to be found in Tusayan, and (much) further south in Williams. Think off-brand Super-8 hotels at double the price because of their location. It's not really a bargain for the money, but it can save you a lot of driving, which is often worth it.

I always stop in Williams because of the railroad and the "town that time forgot" feel to the place. Also because Williams and Kingman make good stopping points between Vegas and the South Rim (I've done the trip a dozen times. Everyone who visits me wants to see the canyon.)

There are decent saloons and diners, and the locals are nice.


----------



## Cindala (Aug 10, 2009)

Assuming South Rim, there are (relatively) inexpensive lodges to be found in Tusayan, and (much) further south in Williams. Think off-brand Super-8 hotels at double the price because of their location. It's not really a bargain for the money, but it can save you a lot of driving, which is often worth it.

I always stop in Williams because of the railroad and the "town that time forgot" feel to the place. Also because Williams and Kingman make good stopping points between Vegas and the South Rim (I've done the trip a dozen times. Everyone who visits me wants to see the canyon.)

There are decent saloons and diners, and the locals are nice.


How about Sedona? Friends of ours recommended staying at Los Abrigados in Sedona  about 45 minutes from the south rim. Looking at a map though, it looks like it's going in the opposite direction from Vegas.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 10, 2009)

Cindala said:


> How about Sedona? Friends of ours recommended staying at Los Abrigados in Sedona  about 45 minutes from the south rim. Looking at a map though, it looks like it's going in the opposite direction from Vegas.



Sedona is a destination all in itself. In many ways it is more beautiful than the canyon. At the risk of sounding cynical, the Grand Canyon is basically just a really big hole in the ground. Especially if you're viewing from the rim, and have no intention of hiking down to the river.

Given the choice of standing on rim's edge with the rest of the camera-wielding tourists, or going to Utah for Bryce Canyon or Zion NP, or Sedona, Ariz., it's no contest.

For my drive-time from Las Vegas, my favorites are:

1) Zion (an easy day trip from Vegas)
2) Sedona (spend at least one night in a hotel, preferably two or three)
3) Bryce (although combined with Zion for a two or three day trip, this would move to #1. It is_ spectacular_. Ten times more beautiful than the Grand Canyon. When you imagine the beauty of the American Southwest, you're picturing Bryce Canyon. EDIT -- Or Monuments NP, Utah. But that's a long haul from Vegas.)


DOUBLE EDIT:

Here is a typical view from the Grand Canyon South Rim:







Here is a typical view from Zion:







Here is a typical view from Sedona:








Here is a typical view from Bryce:


----------



## Cindala (Aug 11, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> Sedona is a destination all in itself. In many ways it is more beautiful than the canyon. At the risk of sounding cynical, the Grand Canyon is basically just a really big hole in the ground. Especially if you're viewing from the rim, and have no intention of hiking down to the river.



I don't believe we will be hiking down to the river or taking any mule rides, so I was kind of thinking the same thing. How long can we look at the canyon and take pictures? Still I feel Vegas is too close to miss the opportunity to visit the Grand Canyon. I'm guessing our friends suggested staying in Sedona overnight to enhance our visit to the area. Anything a must see/do in Sedona?


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 11, 2009)

Cindala said:


> I don't believe we will be hiking down to the river or taking any mule rides, so I was kind of thinking the same thing. How long can we look at the canyon and take pictures? Still I feel Vegas is too close to miss the opportunity to visit the Grand Canyon. I'm guessing our friends suggested staying in Sedona overnight to enhance our visit to the area. Anything a must see/do in Sedona?



You can do the West rim, with that glass walkway over the canyon. Just prepare to pay the Hualapai tribe admission, parking, reparations, extortion, weregild and dowry. That's the closest Grand Canyon location to Las Vegas.

As for Sedona, I don't want to be rude, but Google it and see if it's something you're interested in. The fact there are a dozen or so timeshares in a small town should tell you that a lot of people ARE interested in Sedona. Whether it's worth the seven-hour one-way drive to spend just one or two nights there is something only you can answer.

(Especially when Red Rock canyon is very pretty as well, and 30 minutes from the Las Vegas Strip.)


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 15, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> DOUBLE EDIT -- It's times like these when I wonder what in hell the Hilton management was thinking when they killed the Star Trek experience. That would have been my #1 recommendation. Although best-suited for geeky kids (and geeks in general), it was the best family-friendly attraction on the strip.



It is all part of reversing the family friendly craze in Las Vegas of the 1990's. Steve Wynn said a few years ago that catering to families was the stupidest thing that Las Vegas ever did. The fact is that families do not gamble much nor spend a lot of money. Like it or not, gaming is the lifeblood of Las Vegas.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 15, 2009)

We have been to Sedona many times. The big attraction are the red rocks. It is a long drive but it is pretty spectacular. Red Rock canyon doesn't begin to compare with Sedona.


----------



## Cindala (Aug 15, 2009)

We are now thinking of staying overnight in lodging at the Grand Canyon National Park. There is still availability for our dates so we think that is a better option to get the most out of our visit there.


----------



## sammy (Aug 16, 2009)

Not sure how much of this is still there since Las Vegas has gone back to 'sin city'.  But we took the kids 3 years ago when our kids were 10 & 13 and really enjoyed:

climbing wall and video games at gameworks
M&M World store and movie
Ethel M factory
Hoover Dam with a stop on way back at Clark County Museum
Gran Prix auto racing
Madame Tussauds
antique auto collection in one of the north end hotels
Mac King magic show - very kid friendly

I'd be happy to PM you the details if you are interested.


----------



## Art4th (Aug 16, 2009)

SCMom said:


> My husband took the older two boys (ages 8 and 5) to the Mac King comedy show.  They all loved it but I can't speak it it personally.



Here's a third vote for The Mac King Comedy Magic Show at Harrah's. It's my favorite "budget" show in Vegas...we go every time we're there. It's afternoons at 1pm and 3pm. You can usually get discount coupons in the Carnaval Court ($9.95 with a "free" drink).


----------



## SunSand (Aug 16, 2009)

Mac King is terrific with kids.  His magic is mostly slight of hand, and his humor is pretty sophomoric, so kids think he's pretty cool.  Parents and kids will love his show, and it's super cheap too.


----------



## sammy (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention, when we saw Mac King it was combined with an opening act that was equally entertaining and fun.  Enough fun I'd go to see it without the kids as well  .


----------



## GregGH (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello M&JJ

driving from Lethbridge -- have you spent any time in Utah?  Either on way there or way back.  I can't remember what time of year you said (watch temp's ) -- but Zion NP and whole southern Utah from St George to Moab continues to impress me - done it several times

And the northern Rim of Grand Canyon is pretty nice too - but the day we where there in late Oct --the ice on the path to the lookout -- hey -  I can say I survived ( park closes but gates where open - you are HIGHER on the north rim than south - therefore more weather.

Greg


----------



## M&JJ (Aug 20, 2009)

*thanks to all*

well we are leaving tomorrow on our trip and I wanted to thank all of you for your input.  lots of great advice!!!

we will be staying at Summerbay from Monday - Friday... maybe we will see some of you there.


----------

